# Dead Space Heater! How cold can I still grow in?



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok Guys

I am getting shed up and ready to start growing again and found that my space heater is fried. I have seeds germinating as we speak and was wondering how cold I can grow in? I figure as long as I can control frost and keep the temps above zero I might be able to grow, its still winter were i am and my shed is not heated until I can get into town and pick up another heater. So the shed is as cold as it gets outside but my lights should keep it above zero. Can it be done? Can I grow in the cold? What do you guys think?

Cheers!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi ya, DD.  I'm having some cold temp issues, too, so I'll be watching your thread.  In the meantime, I think I read that below 65F or so, growth will slow/stop but temps in the 60s won't kill the plant(s).  It may be relevant whether you're growing in soil or hydro to get the right info.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Art my old friend!
How have you been?

Ya I am revamping my shed and bumping up my hobbo grow to a modest upgraded 400w mh and changed my room. I will be growing in soil again and hope to double my outcome for this year in order to provide enough to last next winter. I ran out of last summers supply about 3 weeks ago. But I have also found that I smoke more no that I grow my own then when I baught. I didnt think of that. So I am going to ramp it up this summer and try to produce a little more. Glad to see your still here my friend look forward to another season with ya!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm well, thanks!  Good to hear from you.  I have a similar problem with low stash levels but for a different reason.  I overgifted at Christmas .  Doh!

I understand those oil-circulating heaters heat a modest-sized space pretty efficiently  and are pretty affordable.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 14, 2010)

HIya DD & Artie V!:ciao: 

yah I agree with Art V those oil filled heaters are pretty safe and fairly efficient as space heaters go... 

How ya guys been?  Good to see ya....  Imo you really need to get your temps up DD not only for yer lil :baby: babies :baby: to do well but also to help influence them to become female plants too...  I popped some beans last fall with cool temps in the 60s in my veg closet and I had the most miserable % of fem/male that I've ever had in my 15+ yrs of playing with mj growing...   I'm pretty sure that the cool temps played a big part in that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have you ever read mj breeder DJ Short's tips for getting more females from your seedlings?  I've found it to be really useful info even when I fail to put the tips into practice...:hubba:

Happy Growing~!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Art
I use a little electric space heater with a temp control on it and thermastate so it keeps a constant temp for me. I think my last one cost about 30 bucks. But I am thinking with this new 400w mh lamp and the other flos i will be running it would keep my room above freezing I hope. Would hate to waste my seeds I have germinating.

cheers!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HIya DD & Artie V!:ciao:
> 
> yah I agree with Art V those oil filled heaters are pretty safe and fairly efficient as space heaters go...
> 
> ...



Wow, Dos peaked out his cave today, too!  You guys must be starting to thaw out up there.  Good to see ya, Dos!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Dirty!!!! Good to see your still here too!!!!
Its nice to see familiar people when you come home!

Thanks for your imput I guess what I should do is not take the chance and get my butt into town and splurge the money to get another heater. I was just wondering how cold people have grown before.
I am revamping my hobbo set up that I was so proud of and successfull with last year for my very first attempt to a more you guys kind of set up. More pro then hobbo I guess.

Cheers!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 14, 2010)

Yupperz  Art...  

We didnt even get any of this last round of snow like Texas and the Gulf coast did but it's been the coldest winter I've seen in my 18 years in the midsouth...:hubba:  Brrrrr...   But I gotta say...  my winter flowering is always my most dank of the year.  It's SO much easier to keep things 75º in my bloom closet when it's 35º outside than when it's even in the 50s for overnight lows but damn those power bills sting like the cold wind...

DD...  here's a link to that Stickey with DJ Short's tips for getting more gals from your seedlings.  I kinda spaced to post it above...  sunday wake 'n' bake, ya know?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21546

Peace~!:bong2:


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 14, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hi ya, DD. _I'm having some cold temp issues, too_, so I'll be watching your thread. In the meantime, I think I read that below 65F or so, growth will slow/stop but temps in the 60s won't kill the plant(s). It may be relevant whether you're growing in soil or hydro to get the right info.


 
Ahem.  Mister, I think you got some 'splainin' to do.  

Okay, guys, right there.  It's one of those fraudulent fakers we've been warned about recently.  I know for a near-fact that the real Art is in the sub-tropics.
 

DD, can you keep the babes in the house under flouros till you can slide down the mountain and get another heater?  Either way, good luck with the cold.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello.
IMO it will be too cool without the heater, they will grow so sssslllloooowww.

JMO


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 14, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Hey Dirty!!!! Good to see your still here too!!!!
> Its nice to see familiar people when you come home!
> 
> Thanks for your imput I guess what I should do is not take the chance and get my butt into town and splurge the money to get another heater. I was just wondering how cold people have grown before.
> ...



Hmmm....

Ideal temps for photosynthesis are around 77º.  The growth rates slow down when temps are in the 60s as far as actual growing goes but with seedlings it's a different game.  You might consider using a seedling heat mat to elevate the root zone temps.  This really helps encourage explosive root growth and formation and it's all about what's going on under the soil.  I've found that a decent heat mat under a tray of seedlings can really help keep temps much warmer for seedlings when the ambient temps dip down.  

Peace!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes Pencil I may have to figure something else out. But my wife and kids do not know of my hobby wink wink so in the house will not be an option. Hey dman! Yes I guess i am going to have to start a fire or something lol to keep them happy. 
Yes down the mountain I must go! I need the heater. I will take some pics if I can get my camera to thaw out long enough to take some shots of my upgraded hobbo set up and get you guys to give some ideas or guidence as to what you think.

Cheers!!!


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 14, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how cold people have grown before.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!





A large factor is the genetics of the strain.  Some strains can resist very cold climates and high-altitudes, where as others, cannot.  Some strains are created to be grown in the cold and can withstand temperatures around 10-15 degrees Celsius, even much lower.  With the strain Alaskan Delight  you can still grow and harvest even in the ice and snow

And when your atmosphere is cold if you can at least get the soil warmer than the outside temperature things should be ok. I usually worry about the soil getting cold first, after that don't want the temperatures cold enough that it freezes the flowing fluids inside the plant.


Once when I was unable to control atmosphere temperature, and was unable to use an electric heater because of bill costs and noise (needed absolute silence),  I used heat rocks. (pet stores) I used to own a 16 foot python, and had them left over, ...and a heating blanket I added at night when temperatures dropped even lower.  (Hey, any heat was a life saver).   I kept my pots on top of the flat heat rocks, and at night I'd turn on the blanket for a few hours.


Don't know if any of this info is handy


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Bio
Good info there.

Here are some pics of what I got going on with this upgrade. If you guys see anything that you want to comment on feel free. All input is appreciated!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

and a couple more

Cheers!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you keep the 400MH going 24/7?  What are the temps?  I would be for adding more light, rather than getting a space heater.  Those high bay lights like you have can usually be picked up for almost nothing and they emit a whole lot of heat.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Hemp Goddess!

Well I have not fired the thing up yet, still putting room together. I just got the high bay light and had it running for about a hour or so I could still touch the shade and the balst without burning my hand! It runs surprisingly cooler then I thought. Then I added my old flos to give some side lighting and i just have the 4 foot tubes for veging. Its all still in the works. You can also see the pic of my old 2 100w hps light rock that I pulled from my old hobbo set up. I am not sure if i am goin to add them to set up because I dont want my hydro bill shootingf through the roof.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## djcoolj (Feb 14, 2010)

I've grown in cold spaces and the groth will come very slow if you have time you can and will get a good harvest. Some types of plants do not like the cold and will not bloom. If you start with all fem seeds and you do get blooms I gauranty you will produce a few seeds from the stress and they will all be female.
Good Luck and happy VDay


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks DJcoolj

I am just growing with my bag seed. My seeds are from 2003 and it is what i used for my grows last season and was happy with the resualts. I grew 11 plants last year and out of the 11 I had 3 go hermi on me and 2 die from sickness that I couldnt cure. and the 6 I grew gave me some nice smoke that I was pleased with. I have about 300 more of these seeds to play with and I am sure i will get some more nice smoke from these old bag seeds.

Cheers!!!


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 14, 2010)

Are those 300 watt giant CFL's in the picture?  If so,  where did you purchase them?  I can only find them online so far and it's almost 50$ per light bulb


----------



## djcoolj (Feb 14, 2010)

remember to keep these seeds seprate from your other bag seeds you may be supprised


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Bio sorry what picture are you refering? I am a bit of an idiot when it comes to light lingo here. 

And

What do you mean DJ keep what seeds selerate?

Cheers!!!


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol

Those big twirly light bulbs you have, ...are they 300 watt giant CFL's?  _(They are CFL's, but are they 300 watt giants?)_


If they are, where did you purchase them?  At a store, or online?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok Bio got ya now!

No they are 100 wat if I remember correctly they put out 1700 lumens each and I got them at my local hardware store. I just use them to provide a little extra light to the center of my plants and to add to the over all lumens I need to assist in budd production. They do alright by me.

Cheers!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey DD good to see you back in the game again. IMO a oil filled heater setting close to the circulation fan in the grow area works best the warm are get spread over the whole grow area better.

Green Mojo to get the grow started


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Ozzy good to see you too my friend. Yes if you look at the one pic I have a fan intake below the bench that will hold my plants up off the floor. This aids in little critters not able to get at them as easy. I have my small electric heater at floor level so that the intake air mixes with the warm air then circulates throughout the room. 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## ickysticky (Feb 14, 2010)

i have a hobbo grow in my shed too, I had to go to 12/12, because things was just getting to big (2' before flower). i have a 400 watt light hanging, with a 250 watt light with a built in ballast in there too. i used this for the heat so when lights are on, the heater never does. the space heater does not come on for a long while after lights out and only runs for minutes when it does come on. i am in a 4x4x6 room with 2" insulation (R12, doubled stacked on top and bottom) all the way around the room. my temps with lights on is 80, lights off 60. been in flower for almost a week and no signs of cold stress. all temps are taken at the pot, little ways below the conapy and jsut above the soil. also using cp fans for air exchange while lights on, and still holds 80 even pulling in 15 degree air.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 14, 2010)

OK here you go. 
I have been growing this winter through temps that dropped to -2C. The plants were in the greenhouse and survived without problems though due to the cold = high humidity I got bud rot on the one that was for harvest.
The plants will survive but the problem is that growth becomes either zero - they just sit there - or very slow. This translates into the flowering time being much extended over what you were expecting.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Ahem.  Mister, I think you got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Okay, guys, right there.  It's one of those fraudulent fakers we've been warned about recently.  I know for a near-fact that the real Art is in the sub-tropics.
> 
> ...



LMAO   Can you believe that guy?  DD didn't say frauds shouldn't post in his thread :hubba:.  Tropics for sure, I don't know about subtropics.  We're having a spell of low 40s overnight hitting mid 60s during the day.

I have a little ceramic heater in the (cardboard :hubba box and it's been running...  DD - for what it's worth, I've noticed temps at the bottom of the box (where the passive air intake is) are 10 degrees cooler than 4 feet higher where the hps cool tube is, even with a small fan running.  So while the plant tops are enjoying a balmy 75 degrees, the roots are in 65 degree water (hempies).


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Thanks Art
> I use a little electric space heater with a temp control on it and thermastate so it keeps a constant temp for me. I think my last one cost about 30 bucks. But I am thinking with this new 400w mh lamp and the other flos i will be running it would keep my room above freezing I hope. Would hate to waste my seeds I have germinating.
> 
> cheers!!!



Just a little more than $30.  Here's one, but I've seen them cheaper.

hXXp://www.amazon.com/DeLonghi-EW7707CM-Oil-filled-ComforTemp-Technology/dp/B000TGDGLU


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Art and everyone else who has posted there thoughts to this thread!
I think to be on the safe side and to not waste my time or seeds I should just get off my butt slide down the mountain and pick up another heater and bring everything back to safe peramiters and assumptions of smooth operation. Not!!!! No doubt I will still experience problems but thats hafe the fun of growing and learning!

Cheers!!!

And heres looking forward to another grow season with all you guys!! 
Safe growing to all!!!


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 15, 2010)

saw this on the tube the other day dont know anything about them but if they work they might be just the think. one could grow through the winter for little of nothing. iheater! infar red heat.

hXXps://www.besttvbuys.com/iheater/?did=978&refcode=ih6


----------



## Hick (Feb 15, 2010)

djcoolj said:
			
		

> I gauranty you will produce a few seeds from the stress and they will all be female.
> Good Luck and happy VDay


!!...seeds pollinated by hermies cannot be 'gauranteed' females. They are hermies just waiting for the opportunity  to ruin your entire crop. 
by allowing it, you are _selectively_ breeding FOR that undesirable trait...making it more dominate at every generation.

As far as the temps go, mature plants will 'usually' survive even freezing temps, IF it is for a short duration. Only a few hours, but it IS stressful and DOES impede growth.


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2010)

dd if you sealthat shed and keep lights on you could raise temps as much as you want, little seedling wouldnt need a constant exhaust for a start you can go for some time by just opening the door for them once daily. i tried this in my cloner used incadescent + cfl's when it was freezing outside and it raised the temps inside to the 90 level and had to eventually remove the incadescent cuz it was too hot. if you seal it completely you could go for some time


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Hick!
Thanks for stopping buy my thread! Its truly an honour!

I may just try that Zem I have nothing to lose but hydro and a few germinated seeds right?

Cheers!!!


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2010)

you can do that in soil but only when plants are small cuz when theyr big they would need more fresh air for their rapid growth so hydro doesnt have to do with it, i've kept plants under fluros in closed rooms several times, i even had to flower plants once in a room with an open window under 400watts and they lived throug very easily, of course i suffered in yield but they were far far from dead. im sayin you could easily prevent their death if you keep it warm enough but freezing them is far more dangerous, who knows maybe you get unlucky and frost comes by and they freeze to death,


----------

